# R33 gtr rear spoiler blade



## mckennar (Aug 26, 2009)

Hi guys, Looking for a rear spoiler blade for my car, have a nismo carbon blade on but it's bubbling up on the surface, had it wrapped but moisture still coming through, so looking for a spoiler in mint condition please 
Thank you all 
Stay safe 
Cheers


----------

